
Inductive Programming Meets the Real World [pdf] - alanfranz
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/sumitg/pubs/ip-cacm15.pdf
======
myth_buster
Non-mobile link[0]. The text contrast on the mobile version is horrible.

[0] [http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/11/193326-inductive-
progr...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/11/193326-inductive-programming-
meets-the-real-world/fulltext)

~~~
chriswarbo
The site is using pale text on a default background, so it looks fine with my
white-on-black GTK theme, but I imagine is unreadable for most of the world.

Many sites make the mistake of mixing default and non-default colours, but
this is the first time I've seen it work in my favour ;) Presumably most devs
aren't doing any kind of contrast analysis on their CSS, and are only testing
with a black-on-white colour scheme.

Of course, I _could_ avoid this problem by giving up my preferred colour
scheme; but why do that when I can walk the DOM after page load, and invert
all of the low-contrast colours? [http://chriswarbo.net/git/warbo-
dotfiles/branches/master/con...](http://chriswarbo.net/git/warbo-
dotfiles/branches/master/conkerorrc/fix_page.js) ;)

------
dang
We changed the URL from
[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/11/193326-inductive-
progr...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/11/193326-inductive-programming-
meets-the-real-world/fulltext) which was causing trouble.

------
coldcode
Website gives a 503 error. Perhaps the real world struck back?

------
giardini
The PDF document, "Inductive Programming Meets the Real World", is available
from Microsoft research site:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/sumitg/pubs/ip...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/sumitg/pubs/ip-cacm15.pdf)

The author, Sumit Gulwani, is a researcher at Microsoft. His home page is:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/sumitg/index.h...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/sumitg/index.html)

and his publications are available at:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/sumitg/publica...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/sumitg/publications.html)

~~~
vzaliva
Note that the PDF on author's site is much more readable than ACM PDF version.

